# Library Spotlight - Vista Strings



## Cory Pelizzari (Dec 18, 2020)

Get it here: https://www.performancesamples.com/vista/


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 18, 2020)

That was faster than expected. Thanks as usual Cory!


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 19, 2020)

The dynamic CC changes immediately scream "samples" when they are moved too fast. These are very delicate settings that could be optimized with some careful tweaking I think (but would take some time). Lovely sound though, particularly when used as an ensemble. Thanks Cory!


----------



## axb312 (Dec 24, 2020)

Hi @Cory Pelizzari. In playing with the demo version, I noticed that the mod wheel changes can be very sudden and rough at times. Is it the same with the full version as well?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Dec 24, 2020)

axb312 said:


> Hi @Cory Pelizzari. In playing with the demo version, I noticed that the mod wheel changes can be very sudden and rough at times. Is it the same with the full version as well?


Yeah, but you can tweak the high and low dynamic range in the back page by clicking on the B in the bottom right corner.


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 24, 2020)

After listening to your video I'm noticing the strange dryness of Vista, almost as if it's been de-noised too extensively. Air is so important with strings, and here it seems to be sucked out.

Also the stereo field, especially with the violins, seems to bounce around a bit depending on the note your playing. That combined with some jumpiness in legato levels adds to the stereo issue.

Strange since I don’t notice any of these issues in Con Moto, which I use.


----------



## MatteoCarlito (Dec 29, 2020)

my god you're such a talented musician!!


----------

